# Glass ball in bottle?  What could it be?



## Imrahil (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Gang!

 Visited a consignment shop and acquired an unusual looking bottle.

 I'm kinda in a rush right now, so I'll post pics later if needed.

 It wasn't hand blown because its lack of a pointal mark at all and it had a seam all the way up until it reached the neck (where the stopper would have gone in).

 The thing I found most unusual was that it had a blue glass ball (marble) in the wide part of the neck and the glass was formed in a way that the ball would not fall to the base of the bottle nor leave the top of the bottle.

 The embossed writing on the front says"

 "Hindle & Co"

 "Blackpool"

 It also had an embossed picture of tiny flowers in a stalk-like formation (maybe wheat or grain?).

 Please let me know if any of you have seen anything like this and know what it is.

 I'll check back later when I have more time and I'll post pictures.

 Thanks in advance,

 -Imrahil


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a Codd soda bottle from India, I believe..


----------



## Imrahil (Nov 14, 2010)

wow, beside's the different writing on the bottle I have, it is the exact same thing!

 Do you know why they have the marble in there?

 Thanks,

 -Imrahil


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2010)

The marble was the "cork" ..it was forced by the pressure of the carbonation of the beverage to keep an airtight seal, until somebody poked it in, allowing the contents to be poured out. The design was used for decades in the realm of the British Empire.. our specimens are still in use in India, where it is not illegal yet to sell drinks in this type of container..


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello It is what is called a Codd bottle because that was the man that patented it.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Imrahil (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys!

 I never thought by starting to collect bottles I'd find such interesting specimens this early in the game.

 Happy bottle hunting!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 3, 2010)

One other little odd thing about Codds. I can't speak for every bottler - but this type of bottle was rarely (or maybe sparingly) used by companies in the United States. Therefore, when you find a US example, they can be pretty collectible.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 3, 2010)

> where it is not illegal yet to sell drinks in this type of container..


 Why is it illegal?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

Prolly cause some numnutz swallowed the marble and choked..


----------



## div2roty (Dec 3, 2010)

you would use a codd bottle over and over again as a bottler.  Its illegal here because you can't really get the bottle cleaned inbetween uses.  

 Plus metal bottle caps work easier than codd or hutchinson stoppers ever did.

 Hutchinson is an American bottle type and stopper developed around 1880.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 3, 2010)

> Prolly cause some numnutz swallowed the marble and choked..


 
 or that.


 Although off of the top of my head, I believe those (codds, hutches, ect) were outlawed by the FDA over concerns of cleaniness and safety.  

 Although the crown top and machine made bottles would have put them out of business anyway.


----------



## TROG (Dec 4, 2010)

These bottles were filled upside down and when the filling nozzle was removed the marble fell to the neck where there was a rubber ring in a recess. The bottle was then turned and the gas from the contents held the marble against this rubber seal. These bottle were eventually outlawed because of dirt and dust that could accumulate around the marble which ended upbeing discharged into the contents when the marble was pushed down to extract the contents.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2010)

That one is also listed on the Fake Modern etc. page.
 http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/fake.html


----------



## rockbot (Dec 7, 2010)

looks like there's more fakes then real ones![]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 7, 2010)

I think you can still get drinks in Codd bottles in Japan. They are plastic now though.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 9, 2010)

> I think you can still get drinks in Codd bottles in Japan. They are plastic now though.





> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I was treated to dinner at a high-end (for me) restaurant the other night. There WERE Japanese Codd bottles there with a fruit type drink in them (about 7 oz) but they were glass bottles.
> If anyone wants one, they'll probably give me some.
> ...


----------

